# This is becoming a joke…



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

how does the brain view every single thing as a threat and obsess about it

example could be I am walking down the street and I see a person walking past I start thinking “how is she just walking without noticing everything around her and screaming?”

I question the essence of what anxiety is which gives me anxiety, I question what a hospital is and up in there.

And now I am afraid because it’s “night time” yes… I don’t know how much longer I can take this pain… I am willing to try shrooms or other psychoactive drugs to induce psychosis on myself at this point.

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GUYS FUNCTION? 
please don’t pep talk or mention distraction or supplements.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a Soldier.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I'm a Soldier.


I often say the same thing about myself, very short term relief TOF.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

retrobot said:


> I often say the same thing about myself, very short term relief TOF.


Who said anything about relief?


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Who said anything about relief?


ugh I’m a sucker for you, first god and people like you keep me going, you’re indeed a soldier my friend.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I'm a Soldier.


im a bastard


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

leminaseri said:


> im a bastard


I'm an Administrator


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I'm an Administrator


 I’m fucked 😂


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

retrobot said:


> I’m fucked 😂


Relax. You'll have all of eternity to recover.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

forestx5 said:


> Relax. You'll have all of eternity to recover.


very comforting my friend… smh


----------

